# A Voice From A Broken Hearted Clipper Fan That Said "Enough is Enough"



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

If they don’t do anything to improve this roster or stay on the right direction, I am through with this team. I hope it didn’t have to end this way but it looks it will. I’m just hanging on barely by the side of the boat & I’m not the only one that is in this situation. 

There’s a quote from laclipperfan42 from another thread:


> With this team/organization if they don’t do something to improve this roster. I am totally ***** frustrated right now and I’m at work taking it out on co-workers (not with an assault rifle though, don’t worry )
> 
> One of my good buddies at work told me this morning "hey bro, why don’t you just give it up and be a laker fan, that clipper team is never gonna be good, they let everybody go"
> 
> ...


And this guy is a Clipper fan to the heart but not this time. I seriously feel bad for Elton Brand & Corey Maggette. These are some good guys that are finishing last. They don’t deserve to be on a losing team, not making the all-star team & getting laughed at by 29 other teams in the NBA. If I had the chance to trade Brand & Maggette, I’ll do it just for them.

Unless the front office has a plan that will work in the long run, they’re the cheapest, cold-hearted b*st*rds that I had ever seen in my ****ing life. They don’t give an ****ing **** about us one bit. They’re going to say that Bobby Simmons is there #1 priority but looking Cuttino Mobley, Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Joe Johnson & Larry Hughes before him. They lied to us & lied to Bobby; I just only hope the best for you Bobby on the most unknown states in the United States of America. After all the verbal abuse I have had to take from the fans of the 29 other NBA teams (especially Laker fans) for 365 days per year in the 4 years I had been a fan of this team, I just can’t take it anymore, especially that I don’t have the heart for the Clippers anymore.

When they pick that Russian kid, I was seriously pissed off at first because we passed up Antoine Wright, Danny Granger & Gerald Green. Then later I thought they didn’t pick them because they would re-sign Bobby Simmons & bring others to fill in the SF/SG position but I was wrong once again about the Clips mindset. I lost Bobby Simmons to the bucks & it looks like they will lose Marko Jaric to the Nuggets. What it looks like is that the Clips will be dead last in the Western Conference again. And potentially that Korolev may had been the worst pick we had ever had since the "Kandi ****" & the worst thing about it is, that he may not even play for the Clippers.

If you want to rip me for this, fine but this is just from a broken hearted Clipper fan that has said “*enough is enough*.”


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I understand what you are saying. It does suck it seemed as if things were going in the right direction and then the Clippers hit a few snags that could painful. All in all things don't look good right now. I will just go along with the flow hoping for the best.

Also for future reference just type out the curse words and the censors will pick them up.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Just to let you know, I'm still a Clipper fan. I just had to get all that negatively out of my system at the time with losing Simmons & etc.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> Just to let you know, I'm still a Clipper fan. I just had to get all that negatively out of my system at the time with losing Simmons & etc.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel, Mecca.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought I was the only one that felt like that so I feel your pain Mecca. It makes me feel better knowing that someone else out their feels the same way as me.


----------



## clipperfan42 (Jul 4, 2005)

This will continue to eat me alive until we get a cuttino mobley or whoever. Bobby was my second favorite player (next to elton of course) I just hope that they are able to salvage this offseason somehow, but i doesnt look good right now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

clipperfan42 said:


> This will continue to eat me alive until we get a cuttino mobley or whoever. Bobby was my second favorite player (next to elton of course) I just hope that they are able to salvage this offseason somehow, but i doesnt look good right now.


I went from liking to disliking Bobby. He's lucky enough to be in the NBA, hell any player who is in the NBA is lucky, and then now he demands 9 million?

All he has to do is put the ball through the hoop, that's it! And he demands money... what the hell? Money shouldn't be demanded. :curse:


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

You have to go back to the draft...if we would have taken Gerald Green or Granger, at the very least we would have someone who could contribute now, instead of later...or never. Gotta love that according to another thread, the highlight of one of the Summer Largue games was Green thunder dunking on 2 Clippers. 

I'm not saying that our wack draft had something to do with our inability to sign anybody as yet, but I think it might have been in the back of player's minds. 

Now it looks like we are stuck with Mobley (IF we get him), doing something with Jaric (Sign or sign and trade), and hoping we don't get banged up like last year. I'm still going to root for my boys, but its begining to feel like rooting for the Cubs..at least they came close to winning something!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

What have the Clips done to make any player believe they are gonna win anything at all? 

When you pay somebody in the ten million range, he is supposed to take you somewhere. You have two players at this level yet, you still hit the lottery. Fans talk about Simmons, you had him last year and still the lottery! Then, they say, go get R.Allen, where would he play ?? You can only have 5 on the court at a time. Simmons off of the bench at 9 mil?

Brand is a Ben Wallace who can shoot a bit better. Too small to take over, he is no Barkley. Maggette could be as good as Kobe tomorrow but, his head won't allow it. He drives, gets to the line all game....then the fourth quarter comes and it's 20footers!! You have hitched your wagon to the wrong horses. Livingston and Kaman are fantastic but,their bodies are not ready. 

Notice how Kobe himself volunteered to work with Bynum?? I don't hear Maggette offering to workout with Kaman. He has been there for years and still has not bulked up! Plays so hard in the summer league. Why is he there??? Then he has shin splins all the REAL season. What other top center does this ??


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Mecca said:


> Unless the front office has a plan that will work in the long run, they’re the cheapest, cold-hearted b*st*rds that I had ever seen in my ****ing life. They don’t give an ****ing **** about us one bit. They’re going to say that Bobby Simmons is there #1 priority but looking Cuttino Mobley, Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Joe Johnson & Larry Hughes before him. They lied to us & lied to Bobby; I just only hope the best for you Bobby on the most unknown states in the United States of America. After all the verbal abuse I have had to take from the fans of the 29 other NBA teams (especially Laker fans) for 365 days per year in the 4 years I had been a fan of this team, I just can’t take it anymore, especially that I don’t have the heart for the Clippers anymore.
> 
> When they pick that Russian kid, I was seriously pissed off at first because we passed up Antoine Wright, Danny Granger & Gerald Green. Then later I thought they didn’t pick them because they would re-sign Bobby Simmons & bring others to fill in the SF/SG position but I was wrong once again about the Clips mindset. I lost Bobby Simmons to the bucks & it looks like they will lose Marko Jaric to the Nuggets. What it looks like is that the Clips will be dead last in the Western Conference again. And potentially that Korolev may had been the worst pick we had ever had since the "Kandi ****" & the worst thing about it is, that he may not even play for the Clippers.
> 
> If you want to rip me for this, fine but this is just from a broken hearted Clipper fan that has said “*enough is enough*.”


How do you choose Livingston and not Green ?? They will mature at the same time, play together in the backcourt. That could have been the future of the league right there.The Hawks are doing it, the Celtics are doing it!! 

One year,you want the youngster, the next year you don't ?? Green would have been a great excuse to let Simmons go but, they get neither. :curse:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Get these Laker fans outta here! Laker fans are the biggest bandwagoners in all of pro sports. Clips front office is making us clips fans look bad but dont give up. I said from the beginning to sign Bobby FIRST and then help improve the rest of the team. Oh frippin well! We still have a good nucleus and we can still get some good role players. Lets get over it now and sign Jaric or Mobley and some shooters(Kareem Rush or Kyle Korver). Hey Laker fans where are those gay flags hanging out of ur cars. You guys shouldnt be talking, look how u destroyed ur dynasty a year ago and then u picked Bynum. Kupchak is almost as bad of a gm than ELGIN. Clippers will still have a better record than the Lakers just like last year.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Well since you share our arena, you should not mind me. Good Nuclei do not finish in lotteries. Sterling has conned you once again. He could not care less about winning as long as he makes his profits. You can't even hang on to Jaric ?? Who is your SF again ??

You fans have got to stand up against this. Vote with your pocketbook! 

My Lakers may never win again, but,at least they do try! We win 33 games and call it a disaster. You call it "good nucleus" and "good role players" You whole team is role players!! Those are not stars! Sterling will not pay for that. Manning,C Smith, D. Smith,...I have been through it all before. 

Drafted Jaric as this foreigner who would do all these things. He finally came and now he is gone. This new guy will take his place. Wait a few years ,come to L.A. then leave. Schortsanitis anyone ??? 

What is the plan here?? Wear out your center in summer league? Depend on a mediocre Pf who can't guard anyone and disappears in the fourth?? Livingston will be injured his whole Clipper career, all stars are. 

They do not take care of their players, or their fans.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

You Got To Be Crazy! U Called Brand A Mediocre Pf? Pass Me Some Of That Chronic U R Smoking Cuz U R Freakin High. Brand Is One Of The Best Pf In The League. The West Is Loaded With Pf Or He Would Be An All Star Every Year. Its Kind Of Tough To Get Respect In The West When Duncan And Kg At Pf. Im So Tired Of Laker Fans. When U Lose U Make Excuses And Can Never Admit Ur Front Office Has Screwed Up Ur Team . Dont Worry About Our Sf Position. We Are Gonna Get Mobley And Corey Will Go Back To Sf Where He Is More Affective. You Want To Talk About Our Roster, Please Look At Ur Own. No Pg, No C, No Sf, And Pf Who Is Better At Rolling A Joint Than Posting Up. Dont Forget Who Was Looking Up At Who At The End Of Last Season . If U Watched Any Clips Games U Would Have Noticed That We Had Numerous Injuries Last Year. We Had To Play With Rick Brunson And Darrick Martin As Our Pg. We Were Still Better Than The Fakers And This Year Will Be No Different. There Are Still A Lot Of Fa's Out There.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I feel bad for Clipper fans as you guys deserve more from the franchise but guess what as long as Sterling keeps filling his pockets with cold hard case why should he change. The Clips bring in a profit each year unlike a lot of the winning teams in the league. If you really want to change the Clippers and you are true fan start a boycott - organize everybody to stop going to games and stop watching them on the tube. You can still follow them on the internet and the paper but that will actually force Sterling to do something.

I'm dead serious if you're real fan I would force Sterling to make decisions (change his frugal spending habits or change the team) and the only way to do that is too stop lining his pockets with cash


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I would neve do that because of Livingston and Brand plus Kaman I love watching those guys. If they didnt have players like that then I would boycott. We as Clippers fans just get to excited that there actually gonna become a playoff team. I am just gonna sit back and enjoy watching them and if they make the playoffs great and if they dont oh well, i cant control it.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Frankly, I think we are almost there. All we need is a more aggresive/consistent center, a shooter, and as much important is a winning coach. We have great players, brand, mags and Livingston that's our nucleus. But we gotta play aggresive, make a name of ourselves.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

We as Clipper fans have to support the team regardless of who is on it...of course we would love to have an abundance of role players with 1 or 2 super stars eg Kobe, LaBron, Baron, etc...but we can kind of see it with this team now with EB and Cory as our potential superstars and Kaman, Livingston, & Marko/Cutino (?) the great supporting cast with Q Ross, Mikki, Z, Wilcox, and perhaps Ewing & Chalmers giving their game when called upon...it still takes teamwork and belief in your teammates especially, to win...that's up to Coach Mike.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> You Got To Be Crazy! U Called Brand A Mediocre Pf? Pass Me Some Of That Chronic U R Smoking Cuz U R Freakin High. Brand Is One Of The Best Pf In The League. The West Is Loaded With Pf Or He Would Be An All Star Every Year. Its Kind Of Tough To Get Respect In The West When Duncan And Kg At Pf. Im So Tired Of Laker Fans. When U Lose U Make Excuses And Can Never Admit Ur Front Office Has Screwed Up Ur Team . Dont Worry About Our Sf Position. We Are Gonna Get Mobley And Corey Will Go Back To Sf Where He Is More Affective. You Want To Talk About Our Roster, Please Look At Ur Own. No Pg, No C, No Sf, And Pf Who Is Better At Rolling A Joint Than Posting Up. Dont Forget Who Was Looking Up At Who At The End Of Last Season . If U Watched Any Clips Games U Would Have Noticed That We Had Numerous Injuries Last Year. We Had To Play With Rick Brunson And Darrick Martin As Our Pg. We Were Still Better Than The Fakers And This Year Will Be No Different. There Are Still A Lot Of Fa's Out There.


There is no way to weed through all that. So I will simply say this is not a Laker thread. Don't concern yourself with that team. You said the magic words, "in there somewhere" . The west is loaded! How do you expect to win if that is the case ? What you have simply is not enough. 

Players around this league love L.A. You have a built in drawing card! Idiots talk about KG coming to LAL, which will never happen. But LAC has talent to get somebody like that! Most top stars would love to be in Hollywood (except maybe Duncan). 

The Clips have no cap problems, Have talent to deal. But, this crew will play hard but, not go over the top. My Lakers may be the only team you can finish ahead of in the pacific. Having a better lottery record than the Lakers means nothing. You can set you sights higher than that! Get in the playoffs! 

Just a few years ago, the Nuggets and Warriors sucked. Now they have very exciting teams. They went out and got some players with playoff experience who want to win. 

And why the hell is Kaman playing in the summer when he just had Shin Splints during the season. He should be in the weight room!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Go ahead and be a fan: watch the games, talk about them on BBb.net but do NOT line Sterling's pockets. As long as people come to Staples and watch games, drink beer, buy jerseys, etc, he has no incentive what so ever to change his business model.

Plain old capitalism at work - if you want change stop making it profitable. If you want to blindly follow go ahead as well just don't expect anything different in the future


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LA68 said:


> Well since you share our arena, you should not mind me. Good Nuclei do not finish in lotteries. Sterling has conned you once again. He could not care less about winning as long as he makes his profits. You can't even hang on to Jaric ?? Who is your SF again ??
> 
> You fans have got to stand up against this. Vote with your pocketbook!
> 
> ...



I agree with all of that.. 

Except that you consider Brand a medicore PF. I'm sorry but medicore PF's dont average 20/10 a season, and are 2nd in the league in offensive rebounding, 8th in the leauge for total rebounding, 7th in the leauge for double doubles, 9th in blocks per game, 5th in total blocks.. Sure he is short... But it hasn't affected his game much. He is one of the better PF's in the game, and should have been an Allstar more seasons than just that one.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

go home faker fan and take your car flag with you


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> go home faker fan and take your car flag with you


I am home, You play in my house! I have been watching the Clips since they came to L.A. I have seen this same cycle over and over. Charles Smith was the "good" forward who should be an all star, Benoit was the "up and coming center" Sterling will never get this franchise the credibility it needs to take the next step. 

As long as you give him your money ,he doesn't have to.

And I have no idea why you keep bringing up Lakers, being better than them doesn't mean much today! I haven't said one bragging word about them here. Only Clip fans have "Laker on the brain" 

Why compare yourself to another losing lotto team like the Lakers. You should be watching Gst. with B Davis or Sac , Phx. Those are teams you have to beat to get to the playoffs. The Lakers are behind you, for now...:grinning:


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

LA68 said:


> I am home, You play in my house! I have been watching the Clips since they came to L.A. I have seen this same cycle over and over. Charles Smith was the "good" forward who should be an all star, Benoit was the "up and coming center" Sterling will never get this franchise the credibility it needs to take the next step.
> 
> As long as you give him your money ,he doesn't have to.
> 
> ...


History is what it is. But i grew up an Angel Fan - who in 2000 was getting dubbed as one of the worst franchises in baseball (being notoriously bad for years, hadn't made the playoffs in 15 years, this is while the dodgers were getting blown by every media outlet possible - what has happened now??? I also grew up a Rams fan - same stigma (i think they had the second worst winning percentage in the 90's <aside from the bengals>) - then they have been a media darling and a winner. So all this History talk - thats great - but what happens today is what matters.

And you mention giving up your money to Sterling - have you priced a Laker game lately?? for a LOOSING PRODUCT!!!?


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> History is what it is. But i grew up an Angel Fan - who in 2000 was getting dubbed as one of the worst franchises in baseball (being notoriously bad for years, hadn't made the playoffs in 15 years, this is while the dodgers were getting blown by every media outlet possible - what has happened now??? I also grew up a Rams fan - same stigma (i think they had the second worst winning percentage in the 90's <aside from the bengals>) - then they have been a media darling and a winner. So all this History talk - thats great - but what happens today is what matters.
> 
> And you mention giving up your money to Sterling - have you priced a Laker game lately?? for a LOOSING PRODUCT!!!?


And how sweet it is to watch a looser turn into a winner - and be a fan the WHOLE time. I know this very well. Read Phil Jackson's book - he says the BEST thing about following, coaching, or playing sports is watching a group of people come together, grow and succeed. Watching Brand, Kaman, Mags, Shawn, and the rest of the bunch grow the past few years has been awesome - they have struggled and then some, but all real clipper fans know the room for potential - and let me tell you. It will be SWEET. :cheers:


----------

